
Olympic executives cash in on a ‘Movement’ that keeps athletes poor - eplanit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/olympics/olympic-executives-cash-in-on-a-movement-that-keeps-athletes-poor/2016/07/30/ed18c206-5346-11e6-88eb-7dda4e2f2aec_story.html
======
PhantomGremlin
Article mentioned NBC, but didn't provide much in the way of detail. NBC alone
is paying $7.65 Billion for the rights to the "nonprofit" Olympics thru 2032.
As noted, not much of that money makes its way to the athletes.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-08/nbcs-7-dot...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-08/nbcs-7-dot-65-billion-
olympics-broadcast-deal-is-a-bet-on-videos-future)

